# Anyone own a Traeger 150 XL? Info appreciated!



## wingman (Mar 28, 2010)

Hey folks,

I currently own a Traeger Texas. We have large family get together’s and I could use more grill space. I have been kicking around the idea of doing some catering since I have been kind of been doing smokes for folks here and there. That is not my main driver though. 

I can buy a Texas for 1/2 the cost of the XL. That will give me another 645 sq. inches of grill. The XL looks much more sturdy with braced stand and more durable casters. It has 836 sq. inches of grill and 2 fireboxes. 

That is all I know about the differences. I'm looking to hear from folks who own and operated them to provide information so I can make an informed decision. How much do they burn? Taste difference? Quality of smoked foods? Pros and cons etc.

Thanks
Rob


----------



## wingman (Mar 29, 2010)

Awful quiet in this post. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Someone out there some where must own a Traeger 150 XL...


----------



## greendrake (Mar 30, 2010)

I don't have one, but I will this year.  I too have the Texas and the heft factor of the XL has my attention.  Heck if I had my druthers I would get the Big Daddy and buy the COM190 and get TWO XL's back to back on a trailer.  I think if you are doing some catering in the future, you should look at ponying up and getting the big boy.  Makes it more enjoyable and easier to transport.  Yeah, I know, money.  A fella can dream though.  Tagging this thread so I can follow up with anyone who uses an XL.  It's like the old 500 Magnum.


----------



## wingman (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks for your advice. Money isn't the key drive that keeps me from a tailored smoker. I live in a community that does not allow trailers to be stored on our properties more then 48 hours. I'd have to store it in my garage and well I have motorcycles, the other toys occupying that space. Storing off site isn't an option.

The XL I could roll up on my brothers covered trailer, strap down and go if I deceided to do that stuff. Honestly I'm just one of those guys that likes the big dog toys.


----------



## canucks6960 (Jun 11, 2016)

I own an XL and it is an excellent smoker. You have to be aware of a few things in order to use it. You have to make sure that BOTH pots ignite. When I first got mine it had an issue with either one or the other igniting. This was fine for the first cook, but when you went to do something the next time and if you didn't take a look inside by removing the grills and the drip plate and everything you would have an issue, because the previous cook, only spilled pellets onto that side. 

Hence when you did the next cook, I had once when it lit the whole pile on fire. 

On the plus side Traeger replaced the entire unit. Since I've had the new one, it has been great, lights all the time, however I still check each and every time that this is the case.

We do a whole hog each year as well and it works great. Got an 85lb one on last year and still had space. I've also recently purchased a new RecTec and so far love it...For those times that I don't want to fire up the beast.

It does go thru more pellets than the Texas, which I previously owned.

Bottom line, it's still a great smoker. But lovin my RecTec now as well. So when we have the big summer party, got plenty of space now to cover pretty much everything.


----------

